

Show HN: Android/iOS Motion Library – detect a backtap, knock or wave - kiwiwearables
http://www.kiwimotion.io/index.html

======
tattoo_hero
Can't wait to test this out in the tattoohero mobile app. Selfies will be dirt
simple.

------
uehtesham90
Wearable tech is the future!!!

------
alizhd
Sick library guys!

------
eetom1
Good luck guys!

